# New Lenses [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>New EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ve received an email saying Canon will be replacing the 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS with a new version.</span></strong></p>
<p>The current version was launched in 2005 and has been a good seller for Canon.</p>
<p>I have heard stories from various retailers about the lens being backordered for a while now.<strong> </strong></p>
<p>I’m going to say theÃ‚Â likelihoodÃ‚Â of this being replaced is low, unless I hear from better sources.</p>
<p><strong>100-400?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">These are still easy to get from Canon, I do not see a replacement.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2010)

How about a 100-400 4.5 constant aperture?


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jul 21, 2010)

Justin said:


> How about a 100-400 4.5 constant aperture?



This would be a totally different lens, almost the size, weight and price of the Nikkor 200-400 f4. 
I'd prefer a true 100-400 successor with better IS and wide-opne IQ, and an only moderate price increase.


----------



## /dev/null (Jul 21, 2010)

f/4.5 is a strange aperture.
Most AF would not work with this lens when using a teleconverter, as the effective aperture drops to f/6.7 with a 1.4x TC.
In a tele, the extra 1/2 stop from f/4.5 to f/4 is precious for that reason.
Note that Canon upgraded the 500mm prime from f/4.5 to f/4 with the introduction of IS.


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

EF 15-60mm f/4L IS USM


----------

